# Selonotypus plumipes and Phlogius sarina - First tarantulas



## sammilouise (May 8, 2016)

Hi all 
I'll hopefully be getting a couple of both plumipes and sarina slings soon and was hoping for some species specific guidance. Also feel free to weigh in on general care, all from online reseach. 
They'll be put in small individual containers with coco peat and some moss which I'll spray weekly - no hide yet. Pin head crickets once a week, only from pet stores. Take out uneaten food after 24hrs. They wont be in direct sun and I wasn't planning on using heating while they were still slings.. No air holes to keep in humidity. 

Cheers


----------



## Jamie886 (Jan 5, 2017)

My sling has 4 nail holes in her
Room little tub for fresh air exchange but I'm a little paranoid about that with my sling hahaha


----------

